# DSG Fluid Leak?



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey guys. Hoping someone may have experienced this issue before and can point me in the right direction. At my last oil change, I noticed that there were signs of oil on the belly pan beneath the DSG. I didn't see any obvious signs of leak and started tracing it up and it appears the leak is coming from the plug for the mechatronics unit on the top/front of the transmission. Evidently the fluid can begin leaking through the pins of the connector. I have read online of someone being able to replace 2 o-rings on the mechatronic plug behind the cover. Not sure if this is DIY-able or not. I'm a little concerned  Thoughts?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Hey guys. Hoping someone may have experienced this issue before and can point me in the right direction. At my last oil change, I noticed that there were signs of oil on the belly pan beneath the DSG. I didn't see any obvious signs of leak and started tracing it up and it appears the leak is coming from the plug for the mechatronics unit on the top/front of the transmission. Evidently the fluid can begin leaking through the pins of the connector. I have read online of someone being able to replace 2 o-rings on the mechatronic plug behind the cover. Not sure if this is DIY-able or not. I'm a little concerned  Thoughts?


I had this leak on my A3. Behind the plug there are two o-rings. To get to them you have to remove the whole front cover. I did it myself couple years ago. Definitely DIY but you have to be careful when you are taking the cover off - there isn't much space. You need to wiggle it down. You should replace the cover gasket as well. As far as I can remember the bolts were with lock tide torqued to 9nm +1/4 but don't take my word for granted. It has been 3 years since I've done this.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Evo V said:


> I had this leak on my A3. Behind the plug there are two o-rings. To get to them you have to remove the whole front cover. I did it myself couple years ago. Definitely DIY but you have to be careful when you are taking the cover off - there isn't much space. You need to wiggle it down. You should replace the cover gasket as well. As far as I can remember the bolts were with lock tide torqued to 9nm +1/4 but don't take my word for granted. It has been 3 years since I've done this.


Ok, that coincides with another post I found regarding the issue (not sure if it was you that posted it ). That solved your problem? No more leaky? :thumbup:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Ok, that coincides with another post I found regarding the issue (not sure if it was you that posted it ). That solved your problem? No more leaky? :thumbup:


Not for awhile. Now I'm 90k miles later and have the leak again. I will tackle it with the next DSG oil change in the spring. Getting too cold in MA.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Might also want to check around the DSG oil cooler and filter area. I had a small leak from the cooler. Replaced two o-rings in it and fixed the issue.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

neu318 said:


> Might also want to check around the DSG oil cooler and filter area. I had a small leak from the cooler. Replaced two o-rings in it and fixed the issue.


Thanks, I looked at that area pretty closely as that was my first inclination as to where the leak was coming from. Definitely would not have guessed that it would be coming through the electrical connector. There was no fluid really on top of the DSG itself, just seemed to be coming from the top of the mechatronics cover/bottom of the electrical connector.

Do you have the part number for those o-rings by chance? I had considered replacing them just in case anyway but can't seem to find a PN.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Evo V said:


> Not for awhile. Now I'm 90k miles later and have the leak again. I will tackle it with the next DSG oil change in the spring. Getting too cold in MA.


Yeah...I'm at 115,000 miles and just noticed it starting to leak. If I can get away with replacing them every 3rd DSG service I'd be ok with that. I'll go ahead and do a fluid change early and replace the o-rings and mechatronic cover gasket. How much additional fluid comes out when you take off the mechatronic cover?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Yeah...I'm at 115,000 miles and just noticed it starting to leak. If I can get away with replacing them every 3rd DSG service I'd be ok with that. I'll go ahead and do a fluid change early and replace the o-rings and mechatronic cover gasket. How much additional fluid comes out when you take off the mechatronic cover?


Not too much fluid. Just enough to make your garage floor dirty. I put a cardboard underneath and it was enough. The first time around I was at 120k miles. I am almost at 210k now. Keep running strong...

I think I also have a leak at the cooler. I wasn't sure how to tackle it but if it's only o-rings I will replace them.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

TBomb said:


> Thanks, I looked at that area pretty closely as that was my first inclination as to where the leak was coming from. Definitely would not have guessed that it would be coming through the electrical connector. There was no fluid really on top of the DSG itself, just seemed to be coming from the top of the mechatronics cover/bottom of the electrical connector.
> 
> *Do you have the part number for those o-rings by chance? I had considered replacing them just in case anyway but can't seem to find a PN.*


i'll try to find it, it's been a while since I did it. I know I posted about it here but don't remember if it was a post I created or a just a comment.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

neu318 said:


> i'll try to find it, it's been a while since I did it. I know I posted about it here but don't remember if it was a post I created or a just a comment.


Ok, thanks! I can search around and see if I can find the post you mentioned.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Ok, thanks! I can search around and see if I can find the post you mentioned.


P/N WHT001403 - for the o-rings - 3A on the DSG diagram
P/N 02E321371E - for the gasket - 3 on the DSG diagram

Both are from VW parts list but they are interchangeable.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Found this on ECS tuning. Believe this is the one I used: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...smission-cooler-o-ring-priced-each/089409069/


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Evo V said:


> P/N WHT001403 - for the o-rings - 3A on the DSG diagram
> P/N 02E321371E - for the gasket - 3 on the DSG diagram
> 
> Both are from VW parts list but they are interchangeable.


Thanks, I could find the info for the o-rings for the mechatronics connector and the cover, just not the ones for the DSG fluid cooler that neu318 was talking about. :thumbup:


----------



## rotsum (Mar 13, 2018)

*DSG fluid leak/drip through mechatronics breather cap*

HI Guys, 
Would like some assistance in diagnosing a problem with my DSG 7-speed transmission...(hope its minor)
Vehicle is 2012 VW Polo GTI 1.4 with mileage now around 85,000kms.
DSG fluid leak/drip through mechatronics breather cap......see following youtube.com link for short video.....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6KHo5mh0_0 
vehicle does not need to be warmed up for this issue to happen.
no engine check lights on dash.
I believe i have discovered this in its early stage.
Any ideas for fix/solution???


----------

